# Renting a 16-24' daysailer in NJ



## mgoltsman (Jul 10, 2013)

I will be vacationing in NJ near Shark River Inlet next week and am looking for places in that vicinity to rent a 16-24' daysailer in half-day increments. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Mike.


----------



## Clarks Hill Windbag (Mar 27, 2014)

https://getmyboat.com/


----------

